# Im thinking of getting baptized



## Napp (Nov 25, 2008)

i would like to get baptized but i cant make that final step. I like what i have learned and It makes sense to me. but people say so many bad things about it it makes me hold back. i dont think i can take all the negative views.erplexed but i like the congregation and have made good friends that only help build me spiritually and as a person in general.

and also how could i get baptized w/o getting my hair wet? im not sure this dome can fit in a swim cap


----------



## aribell (Nov 26, 2008)

I don't know what kinds of things people are telling you, but the only voices worth listening to are those that are going to encourage you to draw nearer to Christ.  Some people have a problem with the church, but as serious followers of Jesus, we are commanded to take an active part in His Body, and baptism is our initiation into that community and a sign and symbol of our new life in Christ.  It's also assumed in the Bible that any new believer will do so.  But maybe your pastor has told you those things already?  Is there something in particular that you're having reservations about?

And unless you're Catholic or Episcopalian, you'd better just bring a towel and a change of clothes, 'cause there's no escaping getting dunked.


----------



## firecracker (Nov 26, 2008)

Pray about it sweetie.  Don't listen to those naysayers put your trust in God.  Uh about that hair getting wet come on now?  Isn't God worth that to ya?  If you want to get baptized thats a part of it.  Accepting him as your personal savior, doing God's will, giving your life over to him, trusting him with your life and decisions etc doesn't require you to get baptized though.  Not all churchs membership requires that.


----------



## latebloomer (Nov 26, 2008)

I am not really the one to tell you how to overcome that barrier as i am still in the process of making my relationship with God stronger, however one thing i know i try to do as mcuh as possible is pray in times of need or confusion. It is also something i know all the christians that i look up to would tell you to do also. 

A scripture for guidance tho hun: "YOUR WORD IS A LAMP TO MY FEET AND A LIGHT TO MY PATH" Psalm 119:105


----------



## Caramela (Nov 26, 2008)

Baptism is essential for salvation according to the scriptures so don't let anyone tell you different. However, it's not just any old baptism. Make sure that the teachings you are being baptized unto are biblical or else it will be done in vain. 
As far as your hair getting wet, forget about it. Your eternal soul will be saved from the damnation of hell... that's WORTH getting your hair wet for, mama! Although you may be offered a swim cap.


----------



## kayte (Nov 27, 2008)

> and also how could i get baptized w/o getting my hair wet? im not sure this dome can fit in a swim cap




if you are a natural...you can have your blown out at the roots..or blown straight
it will temporarily straighten the hair enough for you to make tight braids to pin close 
to your scalp


----------



## plainj (Nov 29, 2008)

I also have a question if you all don't mind. I am now 1 year and 9 months into my new born self. My church will not be doing another baptism for another few years (3-5 yrs). I feel it'll be too late by then. I feel that I'll be more mature in my walk and I won't need to be baptized by then. Is this the wrong way to look at it or think about it? I would have preferred to have been baptized soon after being saved.


----------



## kayte (Nov 29, 2008)

> I won't need to be baptized by then.


Pray on this..because the fact that you are saying this..is troubling

in my humble opinion..when does a Christian EVER get to the point of "not needing" any aspect of salvation and baptism is one of the most powerful healing transformative aspects of The Holy Spirit....
a human timeline on a baptism that you mentoined ..has nothing to do with being saved,beloved 
it's an arbitrary idea ..that you are imposing 

You can request your paster for a special baptism for you..
I have never heard of a church who holds baptism only every 3-5years 
are you sure that's the policy?

hugs for being brave to post your questions and for your new walk with the Lord


----------



## lilmsjanet (Nov 29, 2008)

when you think about it do you really need to go to a church to be baptized cant you just do it at home or get it done by someone who is already saved i was thinking about it so i looked it up 

Here is a question someone asked about it :serious question.. every church asks you their questions and you have to accept what they teach to be baptised, but I don't agree with most of their teachings, but still would like to get baptised somewhere, but nobody will baptise me unless I accept what they think is true..... can I baptise myself in the name of Jesus and avoid answering to those questions?

Any Christian can perform a baptism on another Christian. This isn't reserved simply for members of the clergy.

In Matthew 28:18, Jesus states that He is the final authority, and He gives His followers permission to go out and make disciples of all nations (men), baptizing them in His name, and also in the names of the Father and Holy Spirit.

 >>>>18Then Jesus came to them and said, "All authority in heaven and on earth has been given to me. 19Therefore go and make disciples of all nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father and of the Son and of the Holy Spirit, 20and teaching them to obey everything I have commanded you. And surely I am with you always, to the very end of the age."<<<<

Baptism is done simply as an outward expression of your inward devotion, and does not have to be performed in a church, or in connection with any church. Jesus defined a church as anywhere that 2 or more persons have gathered. 

Ask a friend or family member to baptize you, it's as simple as that.

I don't think it's possible to baptize yourself, and many Christians feel that baptism isn't even a necessity.

Rest assured that God knows your heart. Your faith is the most important thing. If you believe in your heart and confess with your mouth (speak aloud) that Jesus died for your sins, that God raised Him from the dead, ask His forgiveness, and accept Him as your Savior, you're saved.

Romans 10:9-10

>>>>>>>9That if you confess with your mouth, "Jesus is Lord," and believe in your heart that God raised him from the dead, you will be saved. 10For it is with your heart that you believe and are justified, and it is with your mouth that you confess and are saved.<<<<<<


----------



## firecracker (Nov 29, 2008)

kayte said:


> Pray on this..because the fact that you are saying this..is troubling
> 
> in my humble opinion..when does a Christian EVER get to the point of "not needing" any aspect of salvation and baptism is one of the most powerful healing transformative aspects of The Holy Spirit....
> a human timeline on a baptism that you mentoined ..has nothing to do with being saved,beloved
> ...


 Not all churchs or pastor perform baptism.  That essential statement isn't true.


----------



## kayte (Nov 29, 2008)

> Not all churchs or pastor perform baptism. That essential statement isn't true.



I was not referring to all churches or all pastors....nor did I even say that
...my response was in reference to the OP
And according to OP..... *her church does...*



> My church will not be doing another baptism for another few years (3-5 yrs).




my statement to OP was this 


> I have never heard of a church who holds baptism only every 3-5years
> are you sure that's the policy?



not stated as truism....
but as a question


----------



## firecracker (Nov 30, 2008)

kayte said:


> I was not referring to all churches or all pastors....nor did I even say that
> ...my response was in reference to the OP
> And according to OP..... *her church does...*


 you don't have explain yourself to me.  I made a statement because like I said not all churches perform baptisms.  The church I was raised in did it often though.


----------



## Supergirl (Nov 30, 2008)

If you married a man, would you want to wear your wedding ring on your finger? You'd still be married to him without it, but wouldn't you want to proudly display your outward symbol as well. You will not go to hell if you have accepted Christ as your Lord & Savior. Baptism is like the wedding ring of that relationship though. You are still saved without baptism (Romans 10:9), but being baptized is a very special part of your relationship with Christ.


----------



## kayte (Nov 30, 2008)

> you don't have explain yourself to me. _I made a statement because like I said not all churches perform baptisms. _The church I was raised in did it often though.



firecracker....I have to admit..
I am confused by both of your posts

A statement?..more like a _contradiction_ to some thing I supposedly said. remember? 





> That essential statement isn't true.



I explained.....because for some reason that I did not...still do not understand ..._you referenced my answer to the OP (in quotes) _



> Originally Posted by kayte
> Pray on this..because the fact that you are saying this..is troubling
> 
> in my humble opinion..when does a Christian EVER get to the point of "not needing" any aspect of salvation and baptism is one of the most powerful healing transformative aspects of The Holy Spirit....
> ...



and then this was your response....to my answer... 


> Not all churchs or pastor perform baptism. That essential statement isn't true.



that means my answer is not true....according to your post in direct response
and since I did not say that or imply ..or even refer to that
...at all........unless I am hallucinating 
it made sense to me ...to clear that up 

not sure how or why I got detoured but..
my purpose was really to support OP in her new walk with Christ 
and I'd like to  leave it at that 

blessings

~~~~~~K


----------



## firecracker (Nov 30, 2008)

Kayte ain't nobody thankin bout you! LOL I don't think your the person who made the essential statement anyways! LOL Uh no you didn't! 

I think the purpose of Baptism is to show a persons salvation by the death of sin and to start a new life in Christ.  Baptism is to show salvation not to obtain it!


----------



## firecracker (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh and what do ya'll think about folks getting baptized multiple times?


----------



## Britt (Nov 30, 2008)

firecracker said:


> Oh and what do ya'll think about folks getting baptized multiple times?




Good question... I'd like to hear some opinions on this...


----------



## kayte (Dec 1, 2008)

> Kayte ain't nobody thankin bout you! LOL I don't think your the person who made the essential statement anyways! LOL Uh no you didn't!



_my purpose was really to support OP in her new walk with Christ 
and I'd like to leave it at that _

blessings

~~~~~~K


----------



## kayte (Dec 1, 2008)

> I'd like to hear some opinions on this...



I was baptized twice
once as a child in the Lutheran Church under my mother's initiative..sprinkled
along with my other 3 sibs who were also kids
and then again much much later as an adult in a Baptist Church  under a dual ceremony 
in the ocean...that allowed for {I don't remember the word..but a re-juevenation or something} for those who had been previously baptized as well celebrating..first time baptisms for those who had not

I am the only one in my family who was baptized twice

For me it felt....not so much more of a commitment.....doing it later 
because as a kid I had a very connected relationship with God 
but as an adult it made sense to revisit that commitment as an adult
and to make that decison without having that decision made for me

It felt very right for me and somehow my mother understood and was very proud and excited  at my second baptism more than she had been at my first! _the one she orchestrated_ 
not all churches,I know, support,recognize or offer that option


----------



## plainj (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks Kayte & Supergirl and everyone. Your responses make a lot of sense to me. I love when I get it.
@Kayte: My pastor does perform baptisms but my church has been in transition for many years without a building of their own. I've only been with my pastor for a little less than 2 yrs. Now that we've got our own building, I think the pastor just wants to do this "right". I'm not exactly sure what the reasoning is behind the wait. I've been impatiently waiting for the last year and so now you've all motivated me into speaking to my pastor about all of this. I'll keep you updated. Thank you sooo much for the responses.


----------



## Supergirl (Dec 1, 2008)

firecracker said:


> Kayte ain't nobody thankin bout you! LOL I don't think your the person who made the essential statement anyways! LOL Uh no you didn't!
> 
> *I think the purpose of Baptism is to show a persons salvation by the death of sin and to start a new life in Christ.  Baptism is to show salvation not to obtain it!*



Oh my, something's wrong because I AGREE with you!  
That was a nice way to sum it up.


----------



## kayte (Dec 1, 2008)

> I love when I get it.



  



> @Kayte: My pastor does perform baptisms but my church has been in transition for many years without a building of their own. I've only been with my pastor for a little less than 2 yrs. Now that we've got our own building, I think the pastor just wants to do this "right". I'm not exactly sure what the reasoning is behind the wait. I've been impatiently waiting for the last year and so now you've all *motivated me into speaking to my pastor about all of this.* I'll keep you updated. Thank you sooo much for the responses.




ahhhh... good for you,COURAGEOUS! The angels are dancing


----------



## Supergirl (Dec 1, 2008)

kayte said:


> I was baptized twice
> once as a child in the Lutheran Church under my mother's initiative..sprinkled
> along with my other 3 sibs who were also kids
> and then again much much later as an adult in a Baptist Church  under a dual ceremony
> ...



Good example 

My take on baptism multiple times. I mean of course, don't get obsessive about it but I see nothing wrong with it. Some people (like me) realize that they were in a different place @ the first baptism. When I really understood the meaning behind it, I wanted to do it again with my heart knowing what I was actually doing. Before, I was only 4 years old, had not EVEN accepted Christ yet & was in a United Methodist Church. In the UMC, they "sprinkle" instead of submerge. The Bible does speak explicitly about being submerged in the baptism sacrament.


----------



## firecracker (Dec 4, 2008)

Supergirl said:


> Oh my, something's wrong because I AGREE with you!
> That was a nice way to sum it up.



Oh my thank goodness your agreeing isnt of importànce nor the key to heaven.lol 
May the redèemed by god, say so!


----------



## plainj (Dec 5, 2008)

Update: I spoke to my pastor about getting baptized. He said that he is in the process of getting a portable baptismal pool in the church in the next few months. He had spoken to the company the same day I approached him about it. He is also thinking about going to Jerusalem in the next 2 years or so. So I may wait to get baptized there. He also told me how he had gotten baptized multiple times for different reasons and also baptized himself. He was excited about our conversation. Thank you ladies for getting this ball rolling for me because I had given up on getting baptized.


----------



## kayte (Dec 5, 2008)

> Update: I spoke to my pastor about getting baptized. He said that he is in the process of getting a portable baptismal pool in the church in the next few months.* He had spoken to the company the same day I approached him about it. *He is also thinking about going to Jerusalem in the next 2 years or so. So I may wait to get baptized there. He also told me how he had gotten baptized multiple times for different reasons and also baptized himself. He was excited about our conversation. Thank you ladies for getting this ball rolling for me because I had given up on getting baptized.



you really followed through...
so inspirational...


----------



## plainj (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks Kayte. God has put a hunger and thirst in me that I can't even describe and not many can even understand including me. I love getting fed but I'm also learning to guard myself. You are one of the few on this forum that inspires me.


----------

